# How to turn on wireless capability in Vista



## dave2401

I have a Dell Inspiron 9300 with built-in wireless. The laptop came with XP and wireless was working fine. I then installed Vista Ultimate on the laptop and the wireless networking device _is_ recognized but does not work (it has a red cross next to it). 
When I right-click it and click 'diagnose' Vista gives me this message: 

'Turn on wireless capability. 
This can be done by using a switch, which usually found on front or side of the computer, or a function key combination'

There is no wireless switch and I don't no of a key combination to do this.

Does anyone know how to turn on the wireless capability??


----------



## dave2401

I solved it myself!...

open 'Windows Mobility Center' and then press the blue 'Fn' function button at the bottom left of the keyboard. At the same time press F2 and this is the key combination to turn wireless on.


----------



## wad11656

Registered just to say thanks!!

I feel _incredibly_ dumb for having this issue for as long as I did since the WiFi symbol is actually printed on the key you stated, but hey! Life's good again

EDIT: Sorry mods for reviving an old thread...But a thanks doesn't hurt once in a while, eh?


----------



## nisanisa

I have the same problem also with my mom's laptop, which is also using vista.
I went to "Windows Mobility Center" and I saw a box that said "Wireless Off" but the button of "Turn Wireless On" is not functioning. I couldnt press that button. That button turns grey in color, so I couldnt press anything.
I try the combination "Fn + F2" --> Nothing's happened

Please please somebody help me to turn on the wireless 

thank you so much


----------



## metaview

Same here as nisanisa. Very puzzling.
Can anyone help?


----------



## metaview

<crickets>

I couldn't solve this problem so I took the VAIO desktop in to be diagnosed. The techs initially couldn't get the computer to connect to their wifi either, so I had to leave it there.

That night I got a call from the techs saying they had fixed the problem by using the "VAIO Smart Networking Utility" to turn wifi on the computer back on. No one knows how it got turned off. 

That fixed it, for me. 

BTW, I looked all over on my VAIO for a utility by that name and couldn't find it. Must be in there somewhere.


----------



## isra.munoz

nisanisa said:


> I have the same problem also with my mom's laptop, which is also using vista.
> I went to "Windows Mobility Center" and I saw a box that said "Wireless Off" but the button of "Turn Wireless On" is not functioning. I couldnt press that button. That button turns grey in color, so I couldnt press anything.
> I try the combination "Fn + F2" --> Nothing's happened
> 
> Please please somebody help me to turn on the wireless
> 
> thank you so much


What make and model is your mom's laptop?


----------

